# German translation similar to NKJV or the like



## JH (Jul 25, 2019)

Hello, I wasn't sure if this belonged here for searching for a translation, or in General; moderators feel free to move.

I was curious as to whether there was a _modern_ German Bible translation, that follows the TR/Masoretic text closely. I was contemplating picking up German as a language, but was looking for the translation to


Use modern/contemporary-ish language
Follow the TR/Masoretic text faithfully if possible
Thank you very much for reading and in advance for any input!

_Edit: I'm aware the NKJV doesn't follow the TR/Masoretic as faithfully as the Authorized, which is my daily devotional translation of choice._


----------



## Tom Hart (Jul 25, 2019)

The Wikipedia article (German) for this Bible translation seems not to mention the manuscripts; however, it is based on Zwingli's Bible. I am not sure of the theology of the men who put this together. (They called in some rabbis during the translation in order to avoid "antisemitic language". Hmm.)

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zürcher_Bibel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Hart (Jul 25, 2019)

There is of course Luther's Bible (_Lutherbibel_), completed in 1534. It's a good translation and is beautifully written.

There was a revision done in 1984, which I have reason to believe is solid.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JH (Jul 25, 2019)

Thank you for your input


----------



## SavedSinner (Jul 26, 2019)

I am only a reader of the 84 Luther Bible, not an expert, but I can tell you that once in a while when headed out the door to church I will just grab that Bible instead of my English Bible. When I follow the public reading in the Luther-Bible, it is easy to follow the reading from the KJV or NASB or ESV, but a lot harder if the church does reading from the NIV. Some of Luther's phrases are moved into the footnotes. Psalm-singing is easy in the Luther Bible without being put into meter, since the phrase endings often rhyme and the whole book has marks for breathing (slashes /). It does not have a high vocabulary and no foreign words, so it is easy to understand; much easier than a King James Bible for an English speaker. Some people say Luther used "dynamic equivalence" but I don't think that is right; the entire verse is there, but it reads in a very natural, smooth way that is always easy to understand. But he did, in many places use extra or different words to better explain the meaning. In English we read: I am the Alpha and Omega and in German it is I am the A and the Z (better examples I know, but I can't think of any right now). No foreign words, but all in the language of the people. I am not familiar with the 21st century updates, but I think the 1984 is probably better.


----------



## SavedSinner (Jul 26, 2019)

Your first point about modern language is not a problem with the 1984 Bible. It is very easy to read. You can order it from the EKD and also read online.
https://www.die-bibel.de/bibeln/online-bibeln/lutherbibel-1984/bibeltext/
or from Amazon
*Die Bibel (Lutherbibel - Standardausgabe). Revidierte Fassung 1984*


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 26, 2019)

Almost all German translations are revisions of the Luther Bibel. The 1984 is very well respected.


----------



## JH (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you very much to all who gave input, the information given here should be sufficient.


----------

